# Giebel oder Karausche !



## Franz_16 (15. April 2004)

Hi hab heute wieder so einen zwielichtigen Gesellen verhaftet ! 
Was glaubt ihr was das ist?


----------



## angeltreff (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Aufgrund des Fotos würde ich eher auf Giebel tippen:

*Karausche - wesentlichste Merkmale:* kleines und endständiges Maul, Färbung auf dem Rücken dunkel-olivgrün, an den Seiten gelblich-grau und auf der Bauchseite messinggelb, bauchseitige Flossen rötlich bis rot, Rückenlinie geradlinig ansteigend, hochrückiger als der Giebel.







*Giebel - wesentlichste Merkmale: *an den Körperseiten und am Bauch silberglänzend, im Gegensatz zur Karausche[font=Verdana,Tahoma,Arial,Helvetica,Sans-serif,sans-serif][size=-1] größere Schuppen und Augen, karpfenähnliche Gestalt, goldgelbe Iris im Auge[/size][/font]


----------



## Schleie! (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Ich hab noch nie nen Giebel gefangen, also sag ich Karausche


----------



## Knispel (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Gibel wegen der silberigen Flanke


----------



## robertb (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Franzl der alte Giebel-Schreck  #6


----------



## Knobbes (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

@ Franz,
Schwer zu sagen.
Gibt es in diesem Gewässer mehrere Karauschen und Giebel?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Es gibt vermutlich mehr Giebel, da wurden vor Jahren mal welche eingesetzt.... 
Aber Karauschen sind ja auch fast überall zu finden...
Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Giebel, ich denke die Karauschen sind nicht so silbrig....


----------



## wolle (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

das ist ein giebel,eine der schuppenreihen in der mitte des fisches vom kopf bis zum schwanz sehen immer wie ein gebogener strich aus #h


----------



## b&z_hunter (15. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Tach Franz!
Du als alter Angelhase na sage ma : GIEBEL !!!!


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

war auf jeden Fall ein richtiger Panzer  und der Drill an meiner Köfirute war auch schön 

Der war bis oben hin voll mit Laich....


----------



## ShogunZ (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Ich hab hier auch so einen Kumpanen.
Ich bin mir auch nicht 100% sicher, wo ich ihn einordnen soll - er ist mir letzte woche an die Angel gegangen.
Meiner Ansicht auch ein recht großer Brocken mit 38cm.


----------



## Knobbes (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Bei uns gibt es zu 99,9% keine Karauschen, Giebel gibt es auch eher selten, wie sieht es bei euch aus, vermehren sich die Karausen und Giebel dort so super?
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

@Knobbes
Giebel sind irgendwie Zwitter oder so, hab ich mal gelernt, die können sogar zu einer richtigen Plage werden


----------



## René F (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Hi!

Um mal den Ichthyologen raushängen zu lassen:
Giebel sind keine Zwitter. Aber für die Vermehrung sind nicht unbedingt Männchen notwendig. Die Weibchen gesellen sich einfach zu anderen laichenden Cypriniden. Durch das ****** der andersartigen Fische werden die Eier zur entwicklung angeregt, ohne befruchtet zu werden...

Genauso ist es übrigens bei Goldfischen (die ja eng mit Giebeln verwandt sind...).


----------



## Franz_16 (16. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

was steht da wohl hinter den Sternchen ?? :q  :q  :q  :q  :q  :q


----------



## René F (17. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

ooops! Da will man sich mal rein sachlich äußern, und dann so was!   #c 

Also jetzt zu den Fischen:

Der von Franz ist ein Giebel, der von ShogunZ eine Karausche.


----------



## Borgon (17. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Der von Shogun ist´n Giebel denk ich mal,wenn man sich die helle Farbe und das Maul ansieht.Zu Franze´s Fisch kann ich nix sagen,Bilder sind zu schlecht,auf dem einen wo man´s gut erkennen hätte können reflektiert die Sonne ziemlich stark #h


----------



## altersalat (23. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Dei Mudder!


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

@altersalat
ich habe selten so eine von purem Wissen geprägte, durchdachte und hilfreiche Stellungnahme auf eine ernst gemeinte Frage gelesen! 
Herzlich Dank nochmal !


----------



## ShogunZ (23. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Hallo zusammen!!!
Find den Kommentar eigentlich auch überflüssig - is ja wurscht.
So kann man die Anzahl seiner Kommentare auch erhöhen.
Am Wochenende soll das Wetter ja nahezu ideal werden - hab nämlich schon seit einer knappen Woche einen schönen Platz unter meiner Fuchtel.


----------



## Franz_16 (23. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

@ShogunZ
bei uns regnet es und regnet es und regnet es.... hab das schlechte Wetter mal für einen Besuch beim Geätehändler genutzt...
Gestern waren wir das erste mal auf Aal, aber außer einem Karpfen der sich an den Wurm verirrt hat und einem schönen Aitel (Döbel) war nix los....


----------



## arno (23. April 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Moin!
Franz , ich hatte gestern abend auch nur einen Kaulbarsch!
Dafür hatte ich das Seitenfenster vom Auto aufgelassen und da hats dann schön reingerechnet!
Da haste nen schönen Schirm und bleibst richtig trocken und dann kommste zu Haus an und hast den Ar... klitsche Nass!


----------



## Freizeitfischer (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

hallo, 

ich hab heut auch 4 von diesen Gesellen verhaftet.

Frage schmecken die gut, oder verkneift man sich das besser ?


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Mai 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Hi! 
Karauschen werden im Volksmund auch als "Bauernkarpfen" bezeichnet. 
Ich hab bislang nur kleinere Exemplare davon als Fischfrikadellen verarbeitet, die waren ganz in Ordung! Wie die meisten Weissfische haben sie halt relativ viele Gräten.... aber vom Geschmack her sind sie nicht schlecht !


----------



## **bass** (23. August 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

dem unklaren foto nach würde ich auf giebel tippen


----------



## len (27. August 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

auf dem Bild in der Mitte siehts sehr aus wie eine Karausche, aber auf den beiden anderen Fotos, bin ich mir da nich so sicher....


----------



## HD4ever (27. August 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Ich sach auchn Giebel ! :m
 Habe früher immer Karauschen gefangen, sind echt wackere Kämpfer am feiner Geschirr ...   ....  und erreichen doch gute Größen !
 Probiert hab ich sie allerdings nie - zur Not immer durchn Fleischwolf drehen und Frikadellen raus machen ... da erledigt sich das Grätenproblem! :z


----------



## norge_klaus (27. August 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Da tippe ich mal zu 99 % auf Giebel. Die Giebel die ich bisher gefangen habe waren gegenüber den Karauschen eher silbern gefärbt. Unsere Karauschen dunkler und eher Richtung goldfarben.


----------



## buddha (31. August 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Ich würd sagen Karausche. Wegen dem dickeren Schwanzansatz! Aber genau weiß ich dat auch nicht!!

Schön Jrööss,


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Mir wurde die Unterscheidung von Giebel und Karausche von meinem Opa so beigebracht, daß bei der Karausche die Rückenflosse leicht nach außen gewölbt ist, beim Giebel leicht nach innen. Die Färbung ist, glaub ich, nicht allzu zuverlässig. Ob das nun aber immer 100%-ig hinhaut,  #c  #c 

Gruß Brummel


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

ich sag nur " dei mudder" 
nein mal spaß zur seite. bei denen die ich bisher fangen konnte habe ich immer aufgrund der färbung und der augen unterschieden. die giebel haben größere augen. teilweise sogar glubschauegn im vergleich zur karausche. die karauschen die ich bisher überlisten konnte waren alle goldbräunlich gefärbt. die giebel dann wirklich sehr silbrig.


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Stimmt, aber andererseits liest man in manchen Büchern was von "Silberkarauschen", ich glaub, man muß die Tierchen wirklich sezieren, Schuppen entlang der Seitenlinie zählen, Schlundzähne mikroskopieren usw., um festzustellen, um was es sich jeweils wirklich handelt. Solange ich noch einen Aal vom Hecht unterscheiden kann, ist bei mir noch nicht Hopfen und Malz verloren, denk ich mal.  :q  #g


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Dei mudder !!!
sorry ich lache mich hier gerade echt kaputt ! finde die antwort so irre komisch...
mir kommen schon die tränen.
und franz hat sowas von cool geantwortet- das ist hammergeil !
oh gott ich muss mich hier mal einkriegen. hoffentlich hört und sieht mich keiner.

zum thema nochmal.
ich war immer der meinung unter silberkarauschen meinte man die giebel und nicht karauschen. bin nun auch ratlos


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

:q , keine Angst, von hier aus sehe ich Dich nur gaaaanz verschwommen,  :q 
Jo, der Franz, macht mir auch immer großen Spaß seine Postings und Berichte zu lesen. 
Daß mit "Silberkarausche" der Giebel gemeint ist wußte ich noch nicht, da kannste mal sehen, wozu so eine "Nachtschicht" gut ist.  #g


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

nein jetzt bloß wieder aus deinem kopf löschen mit der silberkarausche.
das ist lediglich das was "ich" gedacht habe. habe null planung ob das richtig oder falsch ist. 

ach ja.... "dei mudder"


----------



## Joka (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

moin männers 


ich hab mal Bilder von der Silberkarausche gesucht...und sehe da nur Giebel :q 


http://images.google.de/images?q=silberkarausche&ie=UTF-8&hl=de&btnG=Google-Suche


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

es wurde ja schon in diesem thread geschrieben, dass die goldfische sehr verwandt mit denen sind, aber hat jemand ne ahnung ob der giebel oder die karausche der direkte "vorfahr" ist ?


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Laut dieser Seite  solls der Giebel sein. Glaube mich erinnern zu können, mal gehört zu haben daß der Aland beim Goldfisch auch seine Geschlechtsorgane im Spiel hatte.  #c


----------



## Joka (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Du hast es so gewollt 


Der Goldfisch wurde also mit vielen anderen Karpfenfischen (einschließlich der auch "Moorkarpfen" genannten Karausche) in die Gattung _Cyprinus_ eingeordnet. Im 18. und frühen 19. Jahrhundert wurde der Goldfisch auch als "Goldkarpfen" bezeichnet bla blaaaa

Was die Karauschen angeht, gibt es aufgrund ihrer enormen Anpassungsfähigkeit und Mutationsfreudigkeit immer noch viel Verwirrung in der Systematik, auch stellen viele Bücher den Sachverhalt nur unklar dar.


also lassen wir das lieber sonst sitzen wir nächste Woche noch hier


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

immer diese mutanten. so ich bin nun so heiß auf angeln, dass ich jetzt kurz in keller gehe mir zwei matchruten raus hole und versuche in einem see hier um die ecke ein paar giebel und karauschen zu fangen. gleich noch mein anfütterzeugs fertig machen und ab gehts.


----------



## Brummel (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Ganz meine Meinung,  :m , aber trotzdem interessant das Ganze.  :b


----------



## Agalatze (1. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

man man man ich komme immer noch nicht drüber weg...
ich lach schon wieder tränen...


----------



## Dude (21. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Hier mal das Foto von einer Goldkarausche, ein sehr schöner Fisch finde ich. Ich kenne in meiner Gegend auch nur einen See, in dem die vorkommen, da allerdings recht häufig.


----------



## Franz_16 (21. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

uiiiiiiiiiiiii ! 
ein wirklich toller Fisch ! 
das lässt das Herz jedes Stippanglers höher schlagen


----------



## **bass** (21. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

hab gelesen jemand hat nach dem vorfahren der goldfische gefragt, die karausche ist der direkte vorfahre des goldfisches. wurde eben nur gezüchtet bzw. überzüchtet darum gibt es ja auch den löwenkopf oder welche mit zwei schwänzen. diese züchtungen wurden erreicht indem mann von den jungfischen die auffälligsten bzw. die schönsten rausselektierte und diese wiederrum miteinander verkuppelte.
es gibt auch noch arten von goldfischen die im jungen stadium genau so aussehen wie eine karausche und erst später diese orange färbung bekommen.


----------



## Aali-Barba (21. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

ähem, hab zwar weder das Eine noch das Andere bisher gefangen, aber mir hat man eingetrichtert, die Karausche erkennt man an einem kleinen dunkleren Fleck am Schuppenkleid kurz vor dem Schwanz.


----------



## Agalatze (21. September 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

vielen dank für die erklärung mit den goldfischen !
die frage kam von mir. läuft also ähnlich ab wie die kampffischzüchterei usw...

habe auch schon wieder ein super grinsen im gesicht. könnte mich jedesmal in die ecke schmeißen vor lachen wenn dieser thread wieder auftaucht.


----------



## fischkopf (11. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

nen fisch an der angel


----------



## KarpfenBernd (13. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Norddeutschland hat sehr viele typische Karauschengewässer.
Insbesondere in Moorseen, sofern der pH-Wert nicht zu sauer ist. Karauschen sind was Sauerstoffgehalt und Widerstandsfähigkeit angeht recht extreme Überlenbenskünstler und überstehen angeblich sogar eine gewisse Zeit eingefroren.
In einigen Kleingewässern sind Karauschen, Giebel und Schleien die einzigen Fischarten, die sich dort durchschlagen können, erreichen dann auch allerdings nur Kleinstformat.
Mein neues Hausgewässer das Regenrückhaltebecken Berner Au - ist das nicht ein typisches Karauschen-/Giebelgewässer?????????
Schade, dass es für Karauschen schon zu kalt ist, so muss ich bis März/April wenn nicht sogar Mai aushalten, bis die Karauschen wieder aktiv werden und hoffentlich an sehr feinem Gerät und Stachelschweinpose auf Mistwurm gehen.


----------



## siver (13. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Eine Karausche hat hat ein paar dunkle  Flecken im Schuppenkleid kurz vor der Schwanzflosse.
Schau dort mal nach, ist auf den Bildern nicht eindeutig zu erkennen !!!

--------------------
Gruß Siver  #6  #6  #6


----------



## Agalatze (14. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

wo hast du denn das bild gemacht karpfenbernd ?
übrigens kannst du dich an der berner au besacken mit den karauschen.
allerdings hatten die zum teil böse krankheiten. das fehlten ganze schuppenpartien,
wo man das rohe fleisch sehen konnte.


----------



## KarpfenBernd (14. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Moin Agalatze,
was geht? Also es geht um das Regenrückhaltebecken Berner Au in der Saselheide, Meiendorfer Mühlenweg/Saseler Bogen, Schützenverein Meiendorf/Chin. Restaurant.
Das Foto zeigt den Verbindungskanal/Durchstich zwischen Großem Teich (Chinese) und Kl. Teich (kleiner Schilfgürtel). Kennst Du denn eine besonders gute Stelle? Also ich würde es sonst am Schilf, Einlauf oder Auslauf probieren.
Mit welcher Methode hast Du denn auf Karauschen geangelt? Wahrscheinlich erst im Mai, oder? Karauschen sind ja nicht ganz so einfach zu fangen, vielleicht kennt jemand von euch eine gute Methode, um Karauschen, Schleien und Karpfen in diesen Gewässern an den Haken zu bekommen. 
Ich werde auf jeden Fall mal das Canal Karpfen Futter von Mosella zusätzlich angereichert mit gequollenem Hanf aber am Haken dann wieder ein Madenbündel. 
Karauschen sollen so vorsichtig beißen, dass ein Madenbündel ja wieder viel zu viel ist.


----------



## lippe (18. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

hi du!

also ich bin für karausche. aber könnten doch bastarde sein, habe gehört: besonders cypriniden kreuzen sich des öfteren! 
aber denke trotzdem karausche!|rolleyes


----------



## KarpfenBernd (19. November 2004)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Aber wo bleiben die Tipps für ein erfolgreiches Karauschen-/Giebelfischen in dunklen moorigen Gewässern???????????????????????
Wer hat die genialen Tipps für das RHB Berner Au?


----------



## Revilo (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

Ein schwarzes Bauchfell wenn euer Fisch hat, dann ist es ein Giebel.


----------



## Agalatze (9. Juli 2006)

*AW: Giebel oder Karausche !*

für alle insider....

DEI MUDDER :m


----------

